# zoneinfo missing most zone info



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Aug 29, 2015)

At least in 10.2-RELEASE, the directories in /usr/share/zoneinfo seem to be incomplete.  If one downloads and installs directly from iana.org, one gets the complete set.  The several dozen which are missing in FreeBSD's zoneinfo include:

Brazil
Canada
Chile
Cuba
Egypt
[snip]
Singapore
Turkey
UCT
US
Universal
W-SU
Zulu
[snip]

Why is this? Is there some sort of philosophy or approach in which we encourage new users to use, say, America/Los_Angeles instead of US/Pacific? If so, dumbing something down like this has a way of breaking things that worked, which one is porting to FreeBSD from other environments (*grumble grumble systemd grumble*).

So why the truncated zoneinfo?


----------

